# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Summarize Values By Average is Wrong?

## zphoenix88

1) See attached file zAverage is Off_1.jpg

In the two far left coloumns I have Expenses Per Country. I am using "Summarize Values By Sum" to get the total Expenses for each country. For example, in Germany the total expense is $498.78. And in Hungary it is $221.50.

In the two far right columns I have Average Daily Expenses Per Country. I am using "Summarize Values By Average". My intention is to get the average expense per day in each country. For example, in Germany there are 5 days (27-Sept, 30-Sept, 1-Oct, 7-Oct, and 8-Oct). Excel provides the average as $24.94. This is wrong. The average should be $498.78/5 days = $99.76.

The same occurs with Hungary which has 6 days (Sept 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 30). The average expense per day for Hungary should be $221.50/6 days = $36.92 (not $6.92, which is value that Excel provides).

Is there a step I am missing to get the intented result?

2) See attached file zAverage is Off_2.jpg for Pivot Table Fields

----------


## FDibbins

Taking an average of averages is mathematically wrong, you need to go back to the basic data and calc the overall average from that

----------


## bebo021999

Attach a sample workbook.  Make sure there is just enough data to demonstrate your need.  Include a BEFORE sheet and an AFTER sheet in the workbook if needed to show the process you're trying to complete or automate.  Make sure your desired results are shown, mock them up manually if necessary.

Remember to desensitize the data.

Click on GO ADVANCED and then scroll down to Manage Attachments to open the upload window.

----------

